# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  سؤال عن حكم مصاحبة ا الشيعة

## خزامى المدينة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الى كل الحاضرين 
اريد ان اعرف حكم مصاحبة الشيعة علما بأني من اهل السنة وبسبب كثرة الشيعة في المنطقة التي اعيش اكلمهم واصاحبهم واسئل عنهم واريد ان اعرف ان كان هناك حكم شرعي ينهى عن ذلك بسبب عدم إتباعهم للسنة النبوية

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

هل تقصد بالشيعة الروافض ؟ 
أما صحبتهم واتخاذهم أصدقاء فلا يصح وقد قيل : لا يصحب البدعي إلا مثله .
وقـد أفتى الإمام مالك رحمه الله بوجوب الهجرة من البلد التي يظهر فيها البدع .
وأما إن كنت تملك العلم الكافي في الرد عليهم وبيان الحق لهم فلا بأس بأن تخالطهم بقدر هذه المصلحة الشرعية إن كان يُرجى هدايتهم . 
وقـد فصّل الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله في كتابه ( الإعتصام ) كثير مـن الأحكام المتعلقة بمعاملة اهل البدع والأهواء .. فراجعه .
والله أعلم وأحكم .

----------


## خزامى المدينة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك على هذه المعلومة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 
مع اني كنت اسئل عن مصاحبتهم عامتا فنحن لم نتعرض لمواضيع الدين من قبل

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أخي الكريم إليك هذه الفتوى في حكم مصاحبة الروافض  سئل الشيخ العلامة محمد بن عبد اللطيف آل الشيخ رحمه الله : ( عـن رجـلان تنازعا في السلام على الرافضة والمبتدعين ، ومن ضاهاهم من المشركين ، وفي مواكلتهم ومجالستهم ، فقال أحدهما : هـو جـائز ، لقول عالم : إن أخذت فقـد أخذ الصالحون ، وإن رددت فقد رد الصالحون ، ووفد على عمر بن عبد العزيز ، كثير عـزة ، وهـو بالتشيع ، ورسول عمر وفـد على جبلة الغساني بعد ردته ،  وقال الآخر: لا يجوز، لدليل آيات الموالاة ، ولقوله تعالى: " وَالسَّلامُ عَلَى مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الْهُدَى " سورة طه آية: 47 ، والسلام على عباد الله الصالحين ، وأن ترك السلام على الفاسق وأهل المعاصي سنة ، وهؤلاء أشر حالاً وعقيدة منهم . 
فـأجـاب رحمه الله :  الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والعاقبة للمتقين ، ولا عـدوان إلا على الظالمين ، كالمبتدعة ، والمشركين . والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين ، وإمام المتقين، وقائد الغر المحجلين ، محمد وآله وصحبة والتابعين . 
أما بعد : فقـد سألني من لا تسعني مخالفته ، عن هذا السؤال المذكور أعلاه ، بما عليه أهل التحقيق من أئمة الاسلام والهداة الأعلام ، وما نعتقده في ذلك وندين الله به؟ فنقول: اعلم - وفقنا الله وإياك، لما يحب ويرضى - أنه لا يستقيم للعبد إسلام ولا دين ، إلا بمعاداة أعداء الله ورسوله ، وموالاة أولياء الله ورسوله ، قال تعالى: " يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا آبَاءَكُمْ وَإِخْوَانَكُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ إِنِ اسْتَحَبُّوا الْكُفْرَ عَلَى الْأِيمَانِ" سورة التوبة آية: 23 .وقال تعالى: " الَّذِينَ يَتَّخِذُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَيَبْتَغُونَ عِنْدَهُمُ الْعِزَّةَ فَإِنَّ الْعِزَّةَ لِلَّهِ جَمِيعاً " سورة النساء آية: 139 . وقال تعالى: " لا تَجِدُ قَوْماً يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ ..  الآية "  سورة المجادلة آية: 22 . وقال تعالى: " وَلا تَرْكَنُوا إِلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا فَتَمَسَّكُمُ النَّارُ " سورة هود آية: 113 .قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: " لا تميلوا إليهم في المودة ولين الكلام " ، وقال أبو العالية : " لا ترضوا بأعمالهم "، وقال بعض العلماء : من مشى إليهم ولم ينكر عليهم ، عُـدّ من الراكنين إليهم . 
وقال تعالى: " يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا عَدُوِّي وَعَدُوَّكُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ تُلْقُونَ إِلَيْهِمْ بِالْمَوَدَّةِ " سورة الممتحنة آية : 1 .وقال تعالى: " قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ " سورة الممتحنة آية: 4 . فالواجب على من أحب نجاة نفسه وسلامة دينه، أن يعادي من أمره الله ورسوله بعداوته ، ولو كان أقرب قريب ، فإن الإيمان لا يستقيم إلا بذلك والقيام به ، لأنه من أهم المهمات ، وآكد الواجبات. 
إذا عرفت هذا ، فمواكلة الرافضي ، والإنبساط معه ، وتقديمه في المجالس ، والسلام عليه ، لا يجوز ، لأنه موالاة وموادة ، والله تعالى قد قطع الموالاة بين المسلمين والمشركين بقوله: " لا يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ فِي شَيْءٍ " سورة آل عمران آية : 28 .  وقال تعالى: " وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ يُكْفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلا تَقْعُدُوا مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ إِنَّكُمْ إِذاً مِثْلُهُمْ " سورة النساء آية : 140 . والآيات في المعنى كثيرة كما تقدم . 
والسلام تحية أهل الإسلام بينهم ، فإذا سلم على الرافضة ، وأهل البدع ، والمجاهرين بالمعاصي ، وتلقاهم بالإكرام والبشاشة ، وألان لهم الكلام ، كان ذلك موالاة منه لهم . فإذا وادهم ، وانبسط لهم ، مع ما تقدم ، جمع الشر كله ، ويزول ما في قلبه من العداوة والبغضاء ، لأن إفشاء السلام سبب لجلب المحبة، كما ورد في الحديث: "ألا أدلكم على ما تحابون بـه ؟ قالو ا: بلى يا رسول الله ،  قال: أفشوا السلام بينكم". فإذا سلم على الرافضة والمبتدعين ، وفساق المسلمين ، خلصت مودته ومحبته في حق أعداء الله وأعداء رسوله. وعن قتادة عن الحسن:  "ليس بينك وبين الفاسق حرمة ".
  وقال الحسن: " لا تجالس صاحب بدعة ، فإنه يمرض قلبك " .وقال النخعي: " لا تجالسوا أهل البدع ، ولا تكلموهم ، فإني أخاف أن ترتد قلوبكم". فانظر- رحمك الله -  إلى كلام السلف الصالح ، وتحذيرهم عن مجالسة أهل البدع ، والإصغاء إليهم ، وتشديدهم في ذلك ، ومنعهم من السلام عليهم ، فكيف بالرافضة الذين أخرجهم أهل السنة والجماعة من الثنتين والسبعين فرقة ؟ مع ما هم عليه من الشرك البواح ، من دعوة غير الله في الشدة والرخاء ، كما هو معلوم من حالهم ؛ ومواكلتهم ، والسلام عليهم - والحالة هذه - من أعظم المنكرات، وأقبح السيئات، فيجب هجرهم والبعد عنهم . والهجر مشروع لإقامة الدين، وقمع المبطلين، وإظهار شرائع المرسلين ، وردع لمن خالف طريقتهم من المعتدين . 
قال البخاري - رحمه الله تعالى - في صحيحه: ( باب من لم يسلم على من ارتكب ذنباً، ولم يرد سلامه ، حتى تبين توبته ، وإلى متى تبين توبة العاصي ) . قال ابن حجر في الفتح : وابتداء الكفار بالسلام ، أجازه طائفة من العلماء ، ومنعه طائفة ، قال: والحق مع المانعين ، إلا أن يترتب عليه مصلحة دينية .وكذلك أهل البدع والمعاصي المجاهرين بها ، يمنع من ابتدائهم بالسلام ، والرد عليهم : قال المهلب : ترك السلام على أهل المعاصي والبدع سنة ماضية وبه قال كثير من أهل العلم . وقال النووي : وأما المبتدع ، ومن اقترف ذنباً عظيماً ولم يتب منه، لا يسلم عليهم ، ولا يرد عليهم السلام ، كما قاله جماعة من أهل العلم . واحتج البخاري بقصة كعب. انتهى. 
فانظر- يا طالب الحق - إلى ما قاله البخاري واستدل به ، وإلى قول صاحب الفتح : والحق مع من منع ، وإلى قول المهلب ، والنووي ، ووازن بين أقوالهم ، وبين قول من أجازه وأباحه ، وجادل عليه ، تعرف أنه لا بصيرة له ، ولا معرفة له بأصول الشرع ، وأقوال العلماء . وأما قول صاحب الفتح : إلا أن يترتب عليه مصلحة دينية ، فالمصلحة هي أن يُرجى بها إسلام غيره ، أو تأليفه أو غير ذلك ، وأما المصالح الدنيوية ، فلا تترتب عليها الأمور الشرعية ، ولا تناط بها أحكامها ، ولا تجعل سلماً وذريعة إلى الجمع بين ما فرق الله ورسوله بينهما. وقال البغوي - رحمه الله - في كتاب السنة : وأما هجر أهل المعاصي، وأهل الريب والبدع في الدين، فيشرع إلى أن تزول الريبة عن حالهم، وتظهر علامات توبتهم، وأماراتها. وقال ابن القيم - رحمه الله تعالى - في الهدي النبوي: وفي نهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن السلام على هؤلاء الثلاثة، يعني: كعباً وصاحبيه ، من بين من تخلف عنه، دليل على صدقهم ، وكذب المنافقين ، فأراد هجر الصادقين وتأديبهم على هذا الذنب .. إلى أن قال : وفيه دليل أيضاً : على هجران الإمام ، والعالم ، والمطاع ، لمن فعل ما يستوجب العتب ، ويكون هجرانه دواء له .. إلى أن قال : وفي إشارة الناس للنبطي الذي يقول: من يدل على كعب بن مالك ؟ دون نطقهم له ، تحقيق لمقصود الهجر، وإلا لو قالوا له صريحاً : كعب بن مالك م يكن ذلك سلاماً، ولا يكونون به مخالفين للنهي ، لكن لفرط تحريهم وتمسكهم بالأمر، إذ لم يذكروه بصريح اسمه. 
وقد يقال : إن في الحديث عنه بحضرته وهو يسمع نوع مكالمة ، لا سيما إذا جعل ذلك ذريعة إلى المقصود بالسلام ، وهي ذريعة قريبة ، فالمنع من ذلك من باب منع الحيل وسد الذرائع ؛ وهذا أحسن وأفقه . انتهى كلامه رحمه الله تعالى. 
فانظر إلى قوله : وقد يقال إن في الحديث عنه بحضرته وهو يسمع ، نوع مكالمة... إلخ ، فإذا كان في ذكره باسمه نوع مكالمة ، فكيف بمن ابتدأ المشرك والعاصي والمبتدع بالسلام ، وأظهر له الإكرام ، وأكثر عنه الجدال والخصام . 
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : وقد سئل عن الهجر المشروع ، ومن يجب هجره أو يجوز هجره، قال في أثناء كلامه: ولهذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتألف أقواماً ، ويهجر آخرين، وقد يكون المؤلفة قلوبهم أشر حالاً من المهجورين، كما أن الثلاثة الذين خلفوا كانوا خيراً من المؤلفة قلوبهم ، لكن أولئك كانوا سادة مطاعين في عشائرهم ، وكانت المصلحة الدينية في تأليفهم ، وهؤلاء كانوا مؤمنين ، وفي هجرهم عز للدين ، وتطهير لهم من ذنوبهم . انتهى كلامه، رحمه الله. 
فانظر- أيها المنصف - بعين الإنصاف ، واحذر التعصب والإعتساف إلى ما قاله شيخ الإسلام من أن في هجرهم عزاً للدين، هذا إذا كانوا مسلمين، لكنهم أصحاب معاص واقتراف لبعض الأوزار، فيجب هجرهم واعتزالهم حتى يقلعوا .  وأما المشرك والمبتدع فلا نزاع في هجرهما، ولا خلاف فيه إلا عند من قل حظه ونصيبه من العلم الموروث عن صفوة الرسل صلوات الله وسلامه عليه. 
وقال أيضاً رحمه الله : ومن كان مبتدعاً ظاهر البدعة ، وجب الإنكار عليه؛ ومن الإنكار المشروع : أن يهجر حتى يتوب ، ومن الهجر: امتناع أهل الدين من الصلاة عليه، لينـزجر من يتشبه بطريقته ويدعو إليها ، وقد أمر بمثل هذا مالك بن أنس ، وأحمد بن حنبل ، وغيرهما من الأئمة. انتهى. وقال البخاري رحمه الله في الأدب المفرد : باب لا يسلَّم على الفاسق ، وذكر بسنده عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه: " لا تسلِّموا على شرّاب الخمر" ، وذكر بسنده أيضاً عن قتادة عن الحسن: " ليس بينك وبين الفاسق حرمة " ، وذكر: " عن أبي رزيق أنه سمع علي بن عبد الله بن عباس ينهى عن الشطرنج، ويقول: لا تسلِّموا على من لعب بها، وهي من الميسر". ثم قال بعد ذلك : باب ترك السلام على المتخلق - يعني بالطيب - وأصحاب المعاصي، وذكر بسنده عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال: "مر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على قوم فيهم رجل متخلّق بخلوق، فنظر إليهم وسلّم عليهم ، وأعرض عن الرجل ، فقال الرجل: أعرضت عني يا رسول الله ؟ قال: بين عينيك جمرة من النار ".
وذكر بسنده عن عبد الله بن وائل السهمي، عن أبيه عن جده: " أن رجلاً أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي يده خاتم من ذهب، فأعرض عنه ، فلما رأى الرجل كراهيته للذهب ذهب فألقاه ، وأخذ خاتماً من حديد فلبسه ، وأتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال: هذا شر، هذا حلية أهل النار. فرجع فطرحه، ولبس خاتماً من ورق، فسكت عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم"، وذكر بسنده عن أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه قال: " أقبل رجل من البحرين على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فسلم عليه، فلم يرد عليه السلام ، وفي يده خاتم من ذهب ، وعليه جبة من حرير. فانطلق الرجل محزوناً ، فشكا إلى امرأته ، فقالت: لعل برسول الله جبتك وخاتمك، فألقهما ثم اغد عليه. ففعل، فرد عليه السلام ، وقال: جئتك وأعرضت عني . قال: كان في يدك جمر من النار".
ثم قال بعد ذلك : ( باب إذا سلم على نصراني ولم يعرفه ) قال: " مر ابن عمر - رضي الله عنهما -  بنصراني فسلم عليه ، فرد عليه . فأخبر أنه نصراني ، فرجع فقال : رد علي سلامي"، ثم قال: ( باب يضطر أهل الكتاب في الطريق إلى أضيقه) وذكر بسنده عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إذا لقيتم المشركين فلا تبدؤوهم بالسلام ، واضطروهم في الطريق إلى أضيقها". انتهى. 
فتأمل - رحمك الله -  ما ذكره هذا الإمام من الأحاديث والآثار الدالة على وجوب هجر أهل المعاصي ، وأن ذلك هو هديه وسنته ، فمن أعرض عنهما ، ونبذهما وراء ظهره ، فقد خاب سعيه وضل عمله ؛ فلا نجاة للخلق ولا سعادة ، ولا كفاية ولا هداية ، إلا باتباع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم واتباع ما جاء به ، ورفض ما خالفه ، وهجر من نكب عن سنته، وإن كان الحبيب المواتيا. " فَالْحُكْمُ لِلَّهِ الْعَلِيِّ الْكَبِيرِ" سورة غافر آية: 12 . وفي كتاب محمد بن وضاح قال : قال أسد بن موسى: جاء في الأثر: من جالس صاحب بدعة نُزعت منه العصمة ، ووُكل إلى نفسه . وفي أثر آخر: من جالس صاحب بدعة ، فقد أعان على هدم الإسلام . وقال الأوزاعي: " كانت أسلافكم تشتد ألسنتهم على أهل البدع، وتشمئز منهم قلوبهم ، ويحذرون الناس بدعتهم ".
وعن الحسن: " لا تجالس صاحب بدعة ، فإنه يمرض قلبك" .وقال إبراهيم النخعي: " لا تجالسوا أهل البدع ، ولا تكلموهم ؛ فإني أخاف أن ترتد قلوبكم". روى هذه الآثار ابن وضاح. 
قال إمام الدعوة الإسلامية ، وناصر الملة الحنيفية ، شيخ الإسلام والمسلمين ، شيخنا : الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب قـدس الله روحه ، ونور ضريحه، وطيب ثراه، وجعل الجنة منقلبه ومأواه : فإذا كان هذا كلام السلف في أهل البدع والضلال ، والتحذير عن مجالستهم ، مع كون بعضهم لم يخرج ببدعته عن الإسلام ، فكيف الحال بمجالسة أهل الكفر، والشرك والنفاق، الذين باينوا أهل الإسلام، وخالفوهم؟ انتهى. 
فمن أكرم مَن تلك نحلته، وتلك طريقته، كان دليلاً على عدم فقهه وبصيرته في دين الإسلام، وعدم فرقه بين عابدي الرحمن وعابدي الأوثان ، والضدان عنده يجتمعان: فلضعف بصيرته نهج هذا المنهج، وأعرض عن الحق بعد ما اتضح وأبلج ، فيخشى عليه أن يحشر يوم القيامة معهم ، ويكون من جملتهم ، كما كان في الدنيا من أصدقائهم ومعاشريهم ؛ عياذ اً بك اللهم من تلك الأحوال والأعمال ، التي تؤول بصاحبها إلى الخزي والوبال ، وسوء المنقلب في الحال والمآل . 
وأكثر الخلق إنما يحمله على الوقوع في تلك الورطات ، الحرص على تحصيل الدنيا، والتقرب عند أهلها ، وتسليك حاله معهم ، ولو فسد عليه دينه ، وانهدم إيمانه . نسأل الله العفو والعافية ، في الدنيا والآخرة : اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ، ثبت قلوبنا على دينك. 
وعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: " أوحى الله إلى نبي من الأنبياء ، أن قل لفلان العابد : أما زهدك في الدنيا فتعجلت به راحة نفسك ، وأما انقطاعك إلي فتعززت به، فماذا عملت في ما لي عليك ؟ قال: يا رب فما لك عليّ ؟ قال: هل واليت لي ولياً، أو عاديت لي عدواً ؟". وقد قال تعالى: " وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ إِلَّا تَفْعَلُوهُ تَكُنْ فِتْنَةٌ فِي الأَرْضِ وَفَسَادٌ كَبِيرٌ"  سورة الأنفال آية: 73 . قال بعض العلماء الفضلاء : الفتنة في الأرض : الشرك ، والفساد الكبير : اختلاط المسلم بالكافر ، والمطيع بالعاصي ؛ فعند ذلك يختل نظام الإسلام ، وتضمحل حقيقية التوحيد ، ويحصل من الشر ما الله به عليم. 
فلا يستقيم الإسلام ، ويقوم قائم الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، ويرتفع علم الجهاد ، إلا بالحب في الله والبغض فيه ، وموالاة أوليائه ، ومعاداة أعدائه ؛ والآيات الدالة على ذلك أكثر من أن تحصر. وأما الأحاديث فأشهر من أن تذكر فمنها : حديث البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنه مرفوعاً: " أوثق عرى الإيمان الحب في الله ، والبغض فيه" . وعن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه: "أفضل الإيمان: الحب في الله، والبغض فيه"، وفي حديث مرفوع: " اللهم لا تجعل لفاجر عندي يداً ولا نعمة فيودّه قلبي ؛ فإني وجدت فيما أوحيته إلي: " لا تَجِدُ قَوْماً يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ" سورة المجادلة آية: 22 . وفي الصحيحين عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه مرفوعاً: " المرء مع من أحب" ؟.وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: " المرء على دين خليله، فلينظر أحدكم من يخالل". وعن أبي مسعود البدري رضي الله عنه مرفوعاً: " لا تصاحب إلا مؤمناً ، ولا يأكل طعامك إلا تقي" . 
وعن علي رضي الله عنه مرفوعاً: " لا يحب رجل قوماً إلا حُشر معهم" .وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: " تقربوا إلى الله ببغض أهل المعاصي ، والقوهم بوجوه مكفهرة ، والتمسوا رضى الله بسخطهم ، وتقربوا إلى الله بالتباعد منهم". وقال عيسى عليه السلام: " تحببوا إلى الله ببغض أهل المعاصي ، وتقربوا إلى الله بالبعد عنهم ، واطلبوا رضى الله بسخطهم ".
 وعن ابن عباس، رضي الله عنهما قال: "من أحب في الله، وأبغض في الله، ووالى في الله، وعادى في الله، فإنما تنال ولاية الله بذلك. ولن يجد عبد طعم الإيمان، ولو كثرت صلاته وصومه، حتى يكون كذلك" .يعني : حتى تكون محبته وموالاته لله ، وبغضه ومعاداته لله . قال رضي الله عنه: " وقد صارت عامة مواخاة الناس على أمر الدنيا؛ وذلك لا يجدي على أهله شيئاً ". 
فإذا كان هذا كلام ابن عباس وهو في خير القرون ، فما زاد الأمر بعده إلا شدة وبعداً عن الخير ، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: " لا يأتي على الناس زمان ، إلا والذي بعده شر منه ". بل كانت موالاة الناس اليوم ، ومحبتهم ، ومعاشرتهم ، على الكفر والشرك والمعاصي. فليحذر العبد كل الحذر من الإنهماك مع أعداء الله ، والإنبساط معهم ، وعدم الغلظة عليهم ، أو أن يتخذهم بطناء وأصحاب ولايات ، ويستنصح منهم ؛ فإن ذلك موجب لسخط الله ومقته . 
قال القرطبي رحمه الله، في تفسيره عند قوله تعالى: " لا تَتَّخِذُوا بِطَانَةً مِنْ دُونِكُمْ " سورة آل عمران آية: 118.نهى الله عباده المؤمنين أن يتخذوا من الكفار واليهود ، وأهل الأهواء والبدع ، أصحاباً وأصدقاء ، يفوضوا لهم في الرأي ، ويسندون إليهم أمورهم . وعن الربيع : " لا تَتَّخِذُوا بِطَانَةً " : لا تستدخلوا المنافقين ، ولا تتولوهم من دون المؤمنين ، ويقال: كل من كان على خلاف مذهبك ، لا ينبغي لك أن تخادنه وتعاشره وتركن إليه .وأما حكم الرافضة فيما تقدم ، فقد قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في الصارم المسلول : ومن سب الصحابة أو أحداً منهم ، واقترن بسبه أن جبرئيل غلط في الرسالة ، فلا شك في كفره ، بل لا شك في كفر من توقف في كفره ، ومن قذف عائشة فيما برأها الله منه ، كفر بلا خلاف .. إلى أن قال : وأما من لعن أو قبح، يعني : الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - ففيه الخلاف : هل يفسق أو يكفر ؟ وتوقف أحمد في تكفيره ، وقال : يعاقب ويجلد ويحبس حتى يموت أو يتوب. 
قال رحمه الله : وأما من زعم أن الصحابة ارتدوا بعد موت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا نفراً قليلاً لا يبلغون بضعة عشر، وأنهم فسقوا ، فلا ريب أيضاً في كفر قائل ذلك ، بل لا ريب في كفر من لم يكفّره . انتهى كلامه رحمه الله . 
فهذا حكم الرافضة في الأصل ، وأما الآن ، فحالهم أقبح وأشنع ، لأنهم أضافوا إلى ذلك : الغلو في الأولياء والصالحين من أهل البيت وغيرهم، واعتقدوا فيهم النفع والضر في الشدة والرخاء ، ويرون أن ذلك قربة تقربهم إلى الله ، ودين يدينون به ؛ فمن توقف في كفرهم والحالة هذه ، وارتاب فيه ، فهو جاهل بحقيقة ما جاء ت به الرسل ، ونزلت به الكتب، فليراجع دينه قبل حلول رمسه ، ومن تأمل القرآن والسنة ، وكلام محققي سلف الأمة ، علم يقيناً أن أكثر الخلق إلا من شاء الله ، قد أعرضوا عن واضح المحجة، وسلكوا طريق الباطل ونهجه، وجعلوا مصاحبة عُباد القبور، وأهل البدع والفجور ، ديناً يدينون به، وخلقاً حسناً يتخلقون به، ويقولون: فلان له عقل معيشي ، يعيش به مع الناس ، ومن كانت له غيرةولو قلّت ، فهو عندهم مرفوض ومنبوذ كالأحلاس؛ فما أعظمها من بلية! وما أصعبها من رزية!
وأما حقيقة دعوة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما جاء به من الهدى والنور، فعزيز والله من يعرفها أو يدريها ؛ والعارف لها من الناس اليوم، كالشعرة البيضاء في الجلد الأسود ، وكالكبريت الأحمر. أين العنقاء لتطلب؟ وأين السمندل ليجلب؟ لم يبق إلا رسوم قد درست، وأعلام قد عفت، وسفت عليها عواصف الهوى، وطمستها محبة الدنيا، والحظوظ النفسانية ، فمن فتح الله عين بصيرته ، ورزقه معرفة للحق وتميزاً له، فلينج بنفسه ، وليشح بدينه، ويتباعد عمن نكب عن الصراط المستقيم ، وآثر عليه موالاة أهل الجحيم ، نسأل الله السلامة والعافية. 
وأما مجرد السلام على الرافضة ومصاحبتهم ومعاشرتهم  مع اعتقاد كفرهم وضلالهم ، فخطر عظيم ، وذنب وخيم ، يخاف على مرتكبه من موت قلبه وانتكاسه. وفي الأثر: إن من الذنوب ذنوباً عقوبتها موت القلوب ، وزوال الإيمان، فلا يجادل في جوازه إلا مغرور بنفسه ، مستعبد لفلسه،  فمثل هذا يقابل بالهجر، وعدم الخوض معه في هذه المباحث التي لا يدريها إلا من تربى بين يدي أهل هذه الدعوة الإسلامية ، والطريقة المحمدية ، وتلقى عنهم أصول دينه ، لأن ضدهم لا يؤمن أن يلقي عليك شيئاً من الشُّبه الفاسدة، التي تشكك في الدين، وتوجب لك الحيرة. وما أحسن ما قيل: إن هذا العلم دين ، فانظروا عمن تأخذون دينكم . 
وأما قول المنازع: إن أخذت فقد أخذ الصالحون ، وإن رددت فقد رد الصالحون، فهذا معاكسة وتصحيف ؛ ليس الشأن في أخذ الهدية أو ردها ، إنما الشأن والنـزاع في ابتداء الكفار والمبتدعين والعصاة بالسلام وعدم النفرة منهم ، ولا يستدل بهذا على جواز السلام والمواكلة ، إلا من هو جاهل بالأحكام الشرعية ، والسيرة النبوية. وسيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم وسيرة خلفائه وأصحابه من بعده ، ومن سلك منهاجهم من الصفوة، يخالف ما استدل به.  وقبول الهدية نوع ، والسلام نوع آخر : أما الهدية فقد قبلها صلى الله عليه وسلم وقبلها أصحابه ، والسلف الصالح من بعدهم ، ولا ينكر على من قبل، ولا على من رد ، ولو كانت الهدية من مشرك. وأما ترك السلام والهجر، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هجر مرتكب الذنب ولم يرد عليه ، وكذلك في مكاتباته للمشركين، لا يبدؤهم بالسلام، كما يعرف ذلك من له خبرة بسيرته وهديه، كما مر في الأحاديث الصحيحة الصريحة التي لا تحتمل التأويل. 
وأما الوفود والرسل ، فكانوا يفدون عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم ويعطيهم الجوائز، ويخاطبهم باللين، ويدعوهم بدعاية الإسلام، وهم على كفرهم؛ فلا يستدل بذلك على جواز السلام على المشركين والمبتدعين ، ومن يتولاهم من فساق المسلمين، إلا من هو من أجهل الخلق بأصول الشريعة. وأما شيخه الذي يدعي أنه على طريقته ، فالمعروف عندنا من أخلاقه وسيرته: الغيرة ، والغلظة، والشدة على أعداء الله، وأعداء رسوله ، والتحذير منهم ، ومن موالاتهم. وأما أنت أيها المنازع : فالواجب عليك : تقوى الله تعالى ، وموالاة أوليائه ، ومعاداة أعدائه ، والإقتداء بالسلف الصالح ، والإهتداء بهديهم، وعدم الإنبساط مع من هب ودب ، لأن الواجب على المنتسب للطلب ، والمتزيي بزي أهل العلم أعظم مما يجب على غيره ؛ فليكن لك بصيرة ونهمة بمعرفة أصل الأصول ، وزبدة دعوة الرسول ، والبحث عما يضاد هذا الأصل وينقضه ، أو ينقص كماله الواجب ، والوقوف عند أوامر الرب ونواهيه ، والبعد عن الرذائل والقبائح ، فالحق مرحمة ، والجدال والخصام ملحمة ، فهذا آخر ما تيسر إيراده ، وفيه الكفاية لمن أراد الله هدايته .وأسأل الله لنا ولإخواننا المسلمين ، التوفيق للهداية ، والبعد عن أسباب الجهالة والغواية ، والثبات على الإسلام والسنة ، وأن لا يزيغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هدانا ، ونعوذ به من مضلات الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن؛ والله المسؤول المرجو الإجابة، أن ينصر دينه وكتابه ورسوله وعباده المؤمنين ، وأن يظهره على الدين كله ولو كره المشركون . والله يقول الحق وهو يهدي السبيل ، وصلى الله على محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم ) إهـ الدرر السنية في الاجوبة النجدية (8 /437 ) والله أعلم وأحكم .

----------

